# Horse trail riding insurance



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

When i looked into it, i was told $650 per year for lessons, boarding, and training insurance. They did not cover trail riding. I believe trail riding insurance starts at $4000 per year via a different company.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Would an umbrella policy cover it?


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Are you located in Australia?


----------



## brumby79 (Sep 18, 2018)

Hi 4horses, do you remember what company that was? The only one I could find was Affinity. None of the others I contacted were interested in covering trail rides. They all referred me to Affinity.


----------



## brumby79 (Sep 18, 2018)

Hi Boo Walker
Yes, I am located in Australia.
Cheers


----------



## brumby79 (Sep 18, 2018)

Hi Gunslinger
What's an umbrella policy?
Cheers


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

brumby79 said:


> Hi Gunslinger
> What's an umbrella policy?
> Cheers



It's an addition to regular insurance. 



I have a 2 million dollar "umbrella" policy that covers liability in excess of of the $500,000 liability on my auto policy and is in addition to my home owners.


So, if someone falls off my back deck, for example, I'm covered up to 2 million. Or, if someone gets injured by my horses, I'm covered up to 2 million.


The cost is relatively low.....and for me, it's around $400 a year.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^I'm thinking the answer would be no, as commercial insurance functions differently than personal insurance.


----------



## brumby79 (Sep 18, 2018)

Hi Gunslinger
Zexious is correct, it would be a business insurance unfortunately which is different.


----------

